# Dein Favorit für die nächste Saison ?



## kadir79 (13 Aug. 2011)

*Dein Favorit für die nächste Saison ?*

*Borussia Dortmund *
*Bayern München *
*Bayer Leverkusen *
*Schalke 04 *
*Werder Bremen *
*VfL Wolfsburg *
*Mainz 05 *
*Hamburger SV *
*VfB Stuttgart *
*1899 Hoffenheim *


----------



## Pbande (13 Aug. 2011)

Nächste Saison?


----------



## redfive (13 Aug. 2011)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht heißt der Verein immer noch 1899 Hoffenheim!


----------



## Franky70 (13 Aug. 2011)

Wo ist Mönchengladbach? 

Wer Bayern schlägt...

(So ist der Gladbach Fan...wenn es mal läuft, wird er schnell größenwahnsinnig...)


----------



## kadir79 (13 Aug. 2011)

redfive schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht heißt der Verein immer noch 1899 Hoffenheim!



Gut aufgepasst , TSG 1899 Hoffenheim.
ich weiss nicht wie man es ändern kann .


----------



## pel (13 Aug. 2011)

ouch hoppenheim passt schon, denke ich


----------



## tommie3 (14 Aug. 2011)

Borussia Vfl 1900 ev. Mönchengladbach!
Mein Favorit!


----------



## collins (15 Aug. 2011)

Letzte Saison ohne Titel...schätze,der FC Bayern wird`s machen.
Ob es uns nun gefällt oder nicht...


----------

